# Blutkruste



## Strickmode (21. November 2004)

hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie man im Photoshop (oder anders) folgendes umsetzen kann:
Text wird in menschliche haut eingeritzt, daraus entsteht text mit blutiger kruste (wie bei stefan sagmeister im buch design of the 21st century)..
wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte..

Danke


----------



## Daddi (21. November 2004)

Wie stellst du dir das vor ? Hast du die Hand schon als Bild oder sollte die auch noch gemacht werden ?


----------



## Ludren (21. November 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das (Photoshop):
Klick
Gegebenenfalls ist eine Reg. nötig.

MfG

Ludren


----------



## Strickmode (26. November 2004)

das war nicht ganz was ich suchte, aber trotzdem danke. ich denke da eher an text in form einer kruste, die sich auf der menschlichen haut nach einem schnitt bildet


----------



## pReya (26. November 2004)

Naja, ich würde sagen da hilft dir "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief" und ne Menge Filter weiter...

Bei Gelegenheit werd ich selber mal probieren


----------



## Strickmode (27. November 2004)

das warede ich jetzt auch tun..

hilft ja alles nix, aber wenn ne lösung da ist beitte melden !
danke an euch alle

strickmode


----------



## Senfdose (27. November 2004)

Schaue er sich unter folgendem Link mal um !

Hier der Link 


Gruß


----------



## Strickmode (29. November 2004)

danke für den spruch, sollte man mal öfter dran denken.

mit deinem link probier ichs mal.. danke


----------

